

Holiday Lites: HTML CSS and JS Benchmark - newsreader
http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/HolidayLites/

======
skloubkov
Chrome - 31.0 16.97 IE - 11.0.96 2.83 Firefox 25 - [nothing showed up]

Seems like test is focusing on something that IE optimized heavily

